# Byzanz Metallic



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Any pictures or experience with this color :dunno: Circa 1997 :eeps:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Here's a pic of Byzanz. Found the pic on bimmerforums. Byzanz is such a rare and beautiful color!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks Bobby :thumbup: Wondering if that would be an ok fit for a 97 M3/4 :dunno: :fruit: :loco:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> Thanks Bobby :thumbup: Wondering if that would be an ok fit for a 97 M3/4 :dunno: :fruit: :loco:


That color seems to be very fit for an E36 M3/4. I believe that the pic above is an '97 M3/4. IIRC only M3 sedans came in Byzanz.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> Any pictures or experience with this color :dunno: Circa 1997 :eeps:


 It looks really good.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I agree. But since all anyone seems to want these days are shades of silver, that's all anyone offers.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Only 97 (9/96 - 8/97) NA spec M3/4s were available in that color. Not available in Canada and not many people ordered it here in the US. Must be one of the rarest colors


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*rut roh*

40k miles, one owner, pristine...Byzanz Metallic/Magma Leather
Luxury/Sport Pkg., Heated Seats, Sunroof...Opinions on fair price :dunno:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Dr. Phil said:


> 40k miles, one owner, pristine...Byzanz Metallic/Magma Leather
> Luxury/Sport Pkg., Heated Seats, Sunroof...Opinions on fair price :dunno:


That's a beauty! Avg wholesale price from my book is $14k - you get $2200 premium for the low mileage.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

That looks like a keeper. Magma leather is also very hard to come by in E36's, especially with the Byzanz exterior. 14-16K would be my guess with the low miles and the great shape it's in. Interior looks like it just came out of the factory!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I will be making an offer this week :eeps: I *may* sell the bike for this one  :loco:


----------



## Dnz (Jul 11, 2003)

Byzanz owns you. It was rather big on bfc 12:03 sold his thanks to kid.. haha

Not many around, pick it up if ya can.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Man,

I'd consider buying that car! Even with the wood trim.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

So that's what that color is. I have seen a couple M3s running around with that color.

That's a good find Phil, looks like it's in great condition.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> 40k miles, one owner, pristine...Byzanz Metallic/Magma Leather
> Luxury/Sport Pkg., Heated Seats, Sunroof...Opinions on fair price :dunno:


Looks like a great car! I'd get it!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Offered $18k they countered at $20k :tsk:  :yikes: Too much IMO


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> Offered $18k they countered at $20k :tsk:  :yikes: Too much IMO


 You know you want it.:amish:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

That color looks just like Sierra Red Metallic (no, not Sienna Red). At the end of the E36 
production run I ordered 1 328iA in Sierra Red just for ****s and giggles. I have not seen
that car or another one like it ever since...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps: :eeps: :eeps: :eeps: 




:bigpimp:


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

that is a really cool car


----------

